# Glock 22 Chop to Glock 23 Completed



## Sharps40 (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay folks, the grip chop from G22 to G23 is completed.  The chop was less than one hour total.  I jammed in the G23 mag less the floor plate and marked the inside of the mag well with a scribe.  Removed the new mag and ground the frame slowly to the line on my disc sander with a very worn out 60g disc.  From there, grind and try till the angle was perfect and a new mag with floor plate installed dropped in and locked with a touch of clearance for differences in magazine length.  Note the new model magazine has a different angle on the floor plate.  As such, more was removed from the back of the grip than the front.  As a reference, the entire cutout on the front grip strap is ground away and the grinding just removed the lanyard hole on the back strap.  There is still a 1/8" band of smooth plastic just below the grip knobbies on the lower portion of the front grip strap.  To even it up, I shaved off the last row of grip knobbies on the lower back strap and filed the new belt smooth to match the front.  Now, I think I'll fill the opening in the back strap with a plug expoxied in and then see what I can do to buff up the grip and improve the look of the textured portions of the left and right grip.  Overall, I like the look, my hand just fits the new grip with no overhanging pinkie or need for extended magazine floor plates.  I still have 13+1 rounds to go.  If I was to rate the job difficulty, pretty darn easy.  At lot easier than cutting a Ramline synthetic rifle stock shorter and refitting the recoil pad.  Worst part was knocking out all the sanding dust from inside the frame, but a skwoosh of cleaner followed by a bit of lube took care of that all right.

Top photo show the uncut configuration.  The next two photos show the completed job with 15 rd and 13 rd mags installed.

Incidently, I have two G22 15 round mags, one new/unused and one serviceable/used I no longer need.

I guess all I need now is a .357 Sig barrel, an extended mag and slide release and...but first, a trip to the range to try it out!


----------



## njanear (Apr 1, 2010)

That came out nice.  Good job!!


----------



## todd987 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Apr 2, 2010)

You've got skills!


----------



## red tail (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks GOOD!! I have thought about this before but never got up the nerve.


----------



## Sharps40 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks.  It is a pretty subtle change with the longer slide on a shorter grip but its all about the fit.  Skills wise, great complement but I have to say, I think anyone willing to go at it slow, even with a hand file could do the job.  The plastic really lends itself to modification, just a matter of taking your time.  I have been thinking about removing the factory texture on the left and right grip panels, sort of a relief panel and filling the space with Pac Skin.  I've never used Pac Skin though and wondering if anybody has tried it, how long will it actually stick to the gun or does it peel off fairly quickly around the edges?


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 2, 2010)

the Glock 22.5 looks great man !!


----------



## parolebear (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice, It made a nicer gun for carry.  Like the Colt Defender CCW.  Very cool.


----------



## Sharps40 (Apr 2, 2010)

Glock 22.5, I like that.  I was gonna call it Ol-Ugly but 22.5 it is.  As for the carry, yep, I tried it on yesterday and momma says it prints less, less noticeable.  I think I'll mess around with forming a belt that goes all the way around the base of the grip.  That will let me remove some of the grip texture and reshape the panel so it looks more factory.  From there I may just make up a form for the router and remove the textured panels for a single thickness of Pac Skin.  Though I thought I'd practice stippling on the tupperware box it came with.  I'll have to try it and see how I like it.  Thanks folks, appreciate the good words from yall!


----------

